# Networked Xerox WorkCentre 7545 very slow to print PDFs



## severard (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi people!

Got an issue that I can't work out. We have a new Windows Server 2008 RDS server and users connect with thin clients and use remote sessions on the server. The printers are all networked, installed on the server and shared out. I have an issue where the Xerox WorkCentre 7545 takes forever to print PDFs. It takes around 10 minutes to actually process a 20 page PDF (with a lot of images) before it even goes to the printer. Now, usually - yes - large PDFs will take a while to print but before we migrated to the new server they could print 20 copies of the afore mentioned PDF quick as a flash. I have tried using different drivers, tried disabling advanced features and I cannot get it working quickly. It is just down to this printer too as printing to other printers is fine.

Thanks in advance for any help or pointers

Si


----------



## Gizmoto (Dec 31, 2010)

Why did you switch?

I know this sound stupid but could you have the old one print just PDFs?


----------



## severard (Jul 15, 2013)

It was part of a migration from a physical server to a cloud-based environment. I have now also tried a different PDF reader and the issue is still there. In addition to this users have now reported that it is slow when trying to print other kind of files too.


----------



## Gizmoto (Dec 31, 2010)

Well now that you have the "cloud", It has to send the info to the cloud and then back.

It's like you live in the north side of town in Maine, and you wanted to go to your friends house that lived in the south side and you haft to drive though Kentucky just to get there. My point is that it's going to be slow.


----------



## severard (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry, no that's not the issue. They are all connected using thin clients and using Remote Desktop Sessions. The slowness is in the actual processing of the job on the server - not the communication to the printer. Also, as I said it it fine printing to other printers on the same server.


----------



## Gizmoto (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, I'm Sorry I Misunderstood you.


----------



## severard (Jul 15, 2013)

No problem. I wish it was that simple!


----------

